

Facebook reverts TOS, asks for user feedback. - boredguy8
http://blog.facebook.com/

======
boredguy8
[http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:nLCrsouWRTsJ:blog.faceb...](http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:nLCrsouWRTsJ:blog.facebook.com/+facebook+blog&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us)
because it's getting hammered.

